# How long between psychomotor and cognitive exams?



## David Schaap (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm hoping someone could help me with a timing question....

I have completed the EMT course in Oklahoma, and I am scheduled to take my psychomotor skills exam on Feb 18.  I am wondering how quickly after the psychomotor exam (assuming I pass and that the program director uploads my results right away) I can take the cognitive test?  

The reason I ask is that an application period ends on Friday Feb 26th and it requires proof of passing the exam.  Is it possible for me to take the exam and get results by then?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 11, 2016)

Immediately. I took my written about a week after my skills test.


----------



## David Schaap (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks!  I was hoping to take it that weekend and get results Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 11, 2016)

The sooner the better. As soon as they give you your authorization to test, sign up for the first available date.


----------



## David Schaap (Feb 11, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> The sooner the better. As soon as they give you your authorization to test, sign up for the first available date.


Thanks! I will be glued to my NREMT account by then.


----------



## Church (Feb 11, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## beaucait (Mar 15, 2016)

Mine was a week and a half, I just took my NREMT cognitive test today and my PSE was the 5th. I found it the perfect amount of time because I was able to review the practice test in the back of my EMT book.


----------



## David Schaap (Mar 16, 2016)

Forgot to update this thread:
I took the psychomotor and had all my information entered the same night.  The next morning (a Friday) I was able to select a testing date the very next day.  I took the test on a Saturday and got word that I passed on Monday morning!


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Mar 16, 2016)

I think I took EMT about 3 weeks apart and medic 1 day apart.


----------



## beaucait (Mar 17, 2016)

I ended up finding out if I passed about 28 hours after I took the test, got my results and have applied for a license since!


----------

